# Batch-file for Google text-to-speech usage to pronounce Russian words



## MichaelSandel (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
I am learning russian. For this purpose I use the google translate to get the correct pronounciation of russian words.
However, it is very tiring to always copy paste the words. Therefore I want to automate the whole process with a batch file.
The reason for a batch file is simply because it is universal. I don't have any programming language on my comp and I don't want to install any. Also other people want to use it as well.

I would like to have a batch file that will read in the russian words from russian.txt and use the google text-to-speech facility to pronounce them. 
I tried something like this here:

```
@echo off
cls
set "_google=http://translate.google.co.za/?hl=en&tab=wT#auto/en/="
Set _InputFile=L:\Russian.txt
For /F "tokens=*" %%I IN (%_InputFile%) DO (
 set _item=%%I
 start "" %_google%%_item%
)
```
The challenge about this whole project is the fact that the Russian alphabet needs to be converted to unicode first I think.
For this purpose, I just saved the file Russian.txt in Unicode format.
Here are some examples of Russian words:

Вязать
Тихий
Быстро
Умный

Above was the basic functions I would like to have.
But to make it more practically,I would like to use mp3-files in my MS word. 
If I come across this word for example, Вязать, and I want to hear the pronunciation then I can just click on the mp3 file to hear it.
Therefore, if the batch file could also make it into an mp3 recording and store it with the russian word as filename, that would be helpful.
Additionally, if it could make 2 mp3 recordings, one pronouncing it once and one pronouncing it ten times, that would be helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

2nd part is definitely not going to happen. Pretty sure the 1st part cannot be done either but I will check with some colleagues that speak foreign languages and know batch files very well.


----------

